# Tips to reduce 'hay belly?'



## BrokenArrowRanch

I'm wanting to show my nigerian doeling in about a month but she has a HUGE hay belly. Do I limit her hay intake? Increase excercise? Will post pix in a few.


----------



## burtfarms

I would do both cut her hay ration about half, increase her work out. recheck her results in about 2 weeks. to see if she is where you want her to be. that way you have time if her feed needs to be adjusted again. Good luck! Our show is in 2 weeks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hay bellies are not discriminated against with the dairy goats like it is in meat goats. We like to see a good rumen development, the bigger they're barreled out, the better with dairy goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Hay bellies are fine in dairy goats, I wouldn't do a thing. Hay bellies are natural and healthy.


----------



## audrey

Is it a hay belly from eating lower quality forage and not enough higher protein forage like alfalfa? What is her diet? There may be room for improvement. Also, maybe post a pic of her?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

I think it was just too much pasture. However I see the national champion doe has a belly that hangs lower than her udder so...


----------



## burtfarms

I'm sorry didn't know . here they like them to look the same here, it doesn't matter if they are market or dairy, unless they are in a breeding class. good to know


----------



## Trickyroo

So whats the difference between fat and a hay belly :scratch:

Well , Bill is a dairy breed , too bad he's a wether……no excuse for his :hay belly" now i guess , lol..:-D


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fat would be excess fleshing over the rips, spine, hips and rump, with accumulation between the neck and shoulder junction and behind the elbow. 
Hay belly is just a big belly full of hay. Ribs are still easily felt, no excess fat or accumulation at the neck/shoulder junction, or behind the elbow.


----------



## goatylisa

I am jumping in here and it's not my place to do so. I don't show but find this thread interesting. A hay belly will completely disappear when I take my guys and girls on hiking trips for a week. They have the bodies of deer and their hair really comes in so shiny and nice without me doing s thing with them. They eat all they want while they are out and I never supplement unless it's a desert hike or I see a problem. So for people to say it's 'natural' is different for me. I again need to say I do NOT show but wanted to give my observation of my dairy breeds on hiking and camping trips. My boer crosses always tend to be on the fat side so it takes longer. Anyhoooo good luck at the show!


----------



## goatylisa

Oh and want to say I usually don't have hay belly because I try to find a forage of wheat, barley, oat, and grass as much as I can. No grain, just a hay mix if I can get my hands on it. 

Ok wandering off now


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fat would be excess fleshing over the rips, spine, hips and rump, with accumulation between the neck and shoulder junction and behind the elbow.
> Hay belly is just a big belly full of hay. Ribs are still easily felt, no excess fat or accumulation at the neck/shoulder junction, or behind the elbow.


Ok , so i definitely have fat goats :angel2::sigh:
Well , some are


----------

